# Clear sacks on glass



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't think there bad. But I was wondering what they can be. They are tiny little clear sacks with a little white dot in the middle. I have seen them on other peoples tanks but know one ever knew what they were, and I would like to know what they are. Next time I get some on the glass I will try and get a good pic. I will wipe them off and they will return. They'll go away for a while then return for a couple weeks.


----------



## Ziek (Oct 17, 2006)

they could be copapods. i know sometimes if there are alot of them they start going on the glass. they are extremely tiny crustaceans that most fish like to eat. dragonnets and scooter blennies make a diet of them and often nothing else so a large amount of them is a good sign. can't be sure what they are without seeing them


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

It's hard to tell by the description but it could be snail eggs and or little tunicate sponges. My tank will burst with them about once every 4 months and then a month later they all disappear.


----------



## White98SVT (Nov 18, 2006)

I have some sacks or what appear to be small bubbles on my live rock but they are a very dark green color. Any ideas on what those are?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Dark green, almost clear? Bubble algea. Not much will touch it. Clean water is the best rememedy, Emerald crabs might do it.


----------



## White98SVT (Nov 18, 2006)

caferacermike said:


> Dark green, almost clear? Bubble algea. Not much will touch it. Clean water is the best rememedy, Emerald crabs might do it.


Cool...it's not really a problem as there are only about 2 bubbles. I was just curious.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

It can spread quick, so I would try to get it out of the tank.


----------



## White98SVT (Nov 18, 2006)

usmc121581 said:


> It can spread quick, so I would try to get it out of the tank.


By hand or by water changes?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Do your normal water changes and then try to grab the bubbles and rip them off the rock. if you have a sump you can put them in there.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

If the rock does not have anythign of value on it remove it from the water for 2 weeks. That will do the trick.


----------

